# Charakter löschen?



## Bl4ckSh33p (22. März 2007)

Hallo, kann man irgendwie einen Char löschen? hab vorhin mit manuellem update aus versehen auch meine Bankchars hochgeladen. Ich kann die zwar ausblenden für andere aber ist trotzdem eine ewig lange liste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shargalas (31. März 2007)

Danach such ich auch schon ein Weilchen, scheint es aber wohl noch nicht zu geben. Aber so eine Funktion wäre meiner Ansicht nach eine echte Bereicherung. Ich habe auch die ganzen lvl 1 Handelstwinks in meiner Liste, die einfach unnötigen Platz wegnehmen. Auch wenn ich sie für andere als nicht sichtbar markieren kann, nerven sie mich doch. Außerdem habe ich teilweise Chars gelöscht und die tauchen auch immer noch da auf. Wäre also ne feine Sache, wenn eine "Löschfunktion" eingebaut werden könnte. Oder, falls ich einfach nur zu blöd bin, es erklärt mir einfach mal jemand, wie ich die Chars da wieder raus bekomme.

Die Tipps, die ich irgendwo dann schon mal aufgeschnappt habe, von wegen lösch die BLASC-Dateien oder installier das Tool neu, bringen ja leider nur, dass die Charaktere zwar auf der Seite nicht mehr aktualisiert werden, aber sie werden leider trotzdem nicht entfernt.


----------



## -Isy- (3. April 2007)

Das Problem habe ich auch. Ich will 2 meiner Characktere von mir löschen weil ich diese nur aus spaß gemacht habe und ausversehen eingetragen habe. Wie kann man diese denn für andere unsichtbar machen?


----------



## Leav (23. Juni 2007)

will auch wissn :<

hab da 2 chars schon längst gelöscht aba in buffed sind die noch da? O.O


----------



## Leav (23. Juni 2007)

okaaaaaayyy mein problem hat sich wohl gelöst *_* 

tool gefunden xD

blond <<<


----------



## Unco (23. Juni 2007)

wie geht das? Habe das gleiche Prob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (24. Juni 2007)

Also guck dir das Bild mal genau an!
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da steht ~Charakter Löschen~ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

